# Maine DIFW forced to give out subscribers' email addresses?



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

ATers,

I just got this and the IP seems to match the other communications from the Maine DIFW. Could this mean the PETA/HSOA and others could force other states to give up emails? Maine's AG seems to have rolled over and not forced a judicial process. Has anyone else heard this? JK


--------------
As you know, the Department of Inland Fisheries & Wildlife periodically sends out informational emails to our online customers. We only send these e-mails out to customers who have indicated that they would like to receive them.
Recently, we had a Freedom of Access Act request from an individual who represents an organization for our customer e-mail address list. The Freedom of Access Act is a statute that requires a state agency to provide public records to anyone upon request. Our initial response to the individual was that our customer e-mail address list was not a public record and was therefore not covered by the Freedom of Access Act. The individual appealed our decision with the Maine Attorney General's office that ruled in favor of the individual and directed IF&W to provide our customer e-mail address list to the individual. Therefore, we have recently provided our customer e-mail address list to the requesting individual per the direction of the Maine Attorney General's Office.
The list contains only e-mail addresses, no other personal data is on the list. We wanted you to know that we did everything in our power to protect your privacy and apologize in advance for any issues this may cause you.
To unsubscribe from this mailing list, click here.
===============


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Bunch of Maine guys probably going to be getting some emails from Jackie Bushman


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

http://inlandtracks.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/now-hear-this-hearing-scheduled-today-regarding-e-mail-lists/


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Thanks...*

I used to be from ME, and can't believe that it only took an AG's word to release the email addresses. Glad to see the bill introduced. Still, some sportsmans group has my email now, from what I can tell.
JK


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

It might not be a sportsmans group. Anyone can make up a name and go after the list. I think that the department should release the info of whom they gave the list to.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> It might not be a sportsmans group. Anyone can make up a name and go after the list. I think that the department should release the info of whom they gave the list to.



It's reported that the group that requested the list is the Sportsman’s Alliance of Maine. 

http://www.samcef.org 

Sportsman's group or not, the list should not have been released. 

:cocktail:


----------

